# I want a new grill...but not like lil jon



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a 2001 2.8 and i was wondering if this grill would fit. It says that it works for all years.


----------



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: I want a new grill...but not like lil jon (Deathbot-b5)*

Looks like a facelifted gril,l not sure when they did the face lift. Do you have a face lifted car?


----------



## sjparker (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't believe the 2.8's were facelifted. I am pretty sure that came with the '02 3.0's


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (sjparker)*

wont fit http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
that is the face-lift grill
the 2.8 where all pre-face lift they introduced the 3.0 as a facelift


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (Veki)*

Cool......or not cool i should say. Has anyone seen a grill like that for pre-facelift? Or maybe a DIY to make my own because im going to half to do the bottom grills as well.Ive seen on TMTUNING.COM that you can get the mesh or go to home depot and find the same supply.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Why not badgeless?


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_









just a personal opinion...i like the audi sign because its not like on the VWs where you have to fill the hole on the hood. The honey comb mesh grill like the one on the rs6 with the audi emblem is in my opinion perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
badgeless like i said before makes it look like a passat


----------

